
Hootsuite – Thoughts on migrating to TypeScript - gejose
https://medium.com/hootsuite-engineering/thoughts-on-migrating-to-typescript-5e1a04288202
======
karmakaze
Wonder what their metrics would be like using either PropTypes or ReasonML
(which was an odd omission).

